# A-ARMS



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

i want to put some a-arms off of a box caprice on my g-body how much will they extend though roughly and i heard if i swap out the spindels and the a arms from the caprice ill get a higher lock up ??????


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

It will give you a higher lock up and a better caster angle

it will give you a inch extention

some people extend them anyway or use some old arms extended the old way convert them because it's a hopper and they don't really care that it's super ass clean

The spindles will give you more of a possitive camber too you can put them on a G-body without extending them and it whould look like you extended the arms now I whouldn't recimend doing that though but just to give you a Idea

Now I whould still extend them a half a inch so you get a whole 1.5 inch extention and if you really wanted to add on the radicail shit relocate the mount under the arm but you whould have to drill out the ball joints and arms and put bigger bolts in cuz I don't trust them

But most people say it's a dumb Idea because they don't know about the bigger bolts thing and really it whould be a good idea to do chains in the front but you have to really mock it all up together and tack the chain mounts to were the chain straightings out before the car tops out

But the trick is getting it as close to the top out point as you can to get the use out of the lock up but still have it do it's job witch is to take one orginal job of the bal joint completly away witch is holding the arm to the spindle just leaveing the other job witch is to pivot up and down and to have the ball part spin in the caseing so you can turn your wheels

Most people or even shops just weld the mounts try to ajust the chain and I see them at the shows still breaking ball joints

You really have to have the shit dead nuts and like if you have some g-body arms on swap them out for some b-body arms or really change anything at all it won't do it's job

No granted with chains you can still break ball joints I guess if you beat the liveing fuck out of your car or if the bolt starts to bend it won't be doing it's job anymore and they will break

I have a set of B-body arms with the centers allready cut out that I was going to use on a G-body but I'm just gonna weld them up for a B-body to make use of my stock

I really don't charge as much as it is and for me to modifie a bunch of shit most people don't apreshiate the extra time I will take to do there shit anyway so really why bother

But if you want some done for your car Let me know I can do them for you wrapped and molded for like $200 but I will take a little longer on them then a normal set unless you wanna throw some more money at me :biggrin: 

Sorry if that was a little long winded but I'm here all day working on selling my hydraulic parts I have on sale

So if you have any more questions or whould like to see if you can have me whip some up for you just call (608) 446-2351 or PM me :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

damn ! good man right there 

keep up the good work fantasy customs,


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Can u use 79 carpice upper a arms or are those to old


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Aug 24 2009, 10:32 AM~14863687
> *Can u use 79 carpice upper a arms or are those to old
> *


:yes: they are the same....


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 24 2009, 09:47 AM~14863203
> *damn !  good man right there
> 
> keep up the good work fantasy customs,
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: If you need anything get at me


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn homie good looking out now the ? who here has done it put the caprice a arms on a g body i know people have but i want to see a pic and see what it will look like ????????


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

i also heard the cadillac a arms are being used but off of what year? i really dont want to just chop my stock arms and extend them so im still thinking which way to go :dunno:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 24 2009, 12:34 PM~14863711
> *:yes: they are the same....
> *


 Thanks. I wasn't sure the a arms when I put the spindles on


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Aug 24 2009, 11:58 AM~14864540
> *i also heard the cadillac a arms are being used but off of what year? i really dont want to just chop my stock arms and extend them so im still thinking which way to go :dunno:
> *


77-96 are the same.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Aug 24 2009, 12:58 PM~14864540
> *i also heard the cadillac a arms are being used but off of what year? i really dont want to just chop my stock arms and extend them so im still thinking which way to go :dunno:
> *



the caprice/caddy arms of the same years will work..but heres the kicker...you have to use the g body rod in order for the caddy/caprice arms to work..so you need to shrink the ears in on the arms...which is easily done by cutting the top plate out of the arm then bolting them to the g body arm...then u make a new top plate and weld it....now it will bolt up


but since u have to do all that work and plus still reinforce the arms and extend them another half inch..you may as well just cut and extend ur g body arms 1.5 inches and reinforce them.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

they look better, that the main reason I did the swap.

Here is one thing I dont get why people do.

if you want to run g-body bushings, you have to shrink the caprice arms about an inch and a half. You can use the caprice bushings and only shrink them 3/4" or so... they fit the shafts the same... or even make spacers on each side,use caprice bushings and not have to shrink them at all... the shafts are long enough.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i personally don't care for the caddy arms on a g- body 
i run the g-body arms and caprice spindels and have had 
good luck so i'm gonna stuck with what works for me


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

those arms look nice.. if I had seen some done like that before, I may have stuck with em. the ones I've always done looked silly after extended/reinforced


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 24 2009, 05:16 PM~14867202
> *those arms look nice.. if I had seen some done like that before, I may have stuck with em. the ones I've always done looked silly after extended/reinforced
> *



they a little more work then the caddi arms but it's ok


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2009, 02:53 PM~14866317
> *the caprice/caddy arms of the same years will work..but heres the kicker...you have to use the g body rod in order for the caddy/caprice arms to work..so you need to shrink the ears in on the arms...which is easily done by cutting the top plate out of the arm then bolting them to the g body arm...then u make a new top plate and weld it....now it will bolt up
> but since u have to do all that work and plus still reinforce the arms and extend them another half inch..you may as well just cut and extend ur g body arms 1.5 inches and reinforce them.
> *



I kinda just said that :biggrin: 

Yes even astro van arms will work yeah I said it :0


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Aug 24 2009, 11:56 AM~14864522
> *damn homie good looking out now the ? who here has done it put the caprice a arms on a g body i know people have but i want to see a pic and see what it will look like ????????
> *


Let me ask you how high are you gonna make the rear lock up???


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 24 2009, 03:53 PM~14866327
> *they look better, that the main reason I did the swap.
> 
> Here is one thing I dont get why people do.
> ...



g-body upper a arm bushing do not fit on the caprice a arms..the g-bodies are a bit thicker,,,


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

everybody seems to think that the cadi, and caprice arms are the same. well there not. there are 2 different types of arms. the true caprice arms have a lower mounting spot for the balljoint..! the angle is different on the balljoint when the car is raised up higher. the true caprice arm will let u put in more spring, keep the car from bottoming out as quick, and is easyer on the ball joint. you cant get alot of that out of a stock g body arm no matter how far u extend it. so in the end the bottom line, better performance, higher 3 wheel, and less ball joint breaking. not to mention the look better when done up for chrome..! john


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

AMEN !!

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 25 2009, 12:04 AM~14872275
> *everybody seems to think that the cadi, and caprice arms are the same. well there not. there are 2 different types of arms. *


show me the difference, i got a right side arm off of a box caprice for my 79 lac, looks and fits exactly the same. until then i call bullshit :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 25 2009, 01:04 AM~14872275
> *everybody seems to think that the cadi, and caprice arms are the same. well there not. there are 2 different types of arms. the true caprice arms have a lower mounting spot for the balljoint..! the angle is different on the balljoint when the car is raised up higher. the true caprice arm will let u put in more spring, keep the car from bottoming out as quick, and is easyer on the ball joint. you cant get alot of that out of a stock g body arm no matter how far u extend it. so in the end the bottom line, better performance, higher 3 wheel, and less ball joint breaking. not to mention the look better when done up for chrome..!  john
> *



i don't think it's all about how far you extend them 
the g- body arms drop alot more then the 
caprice arms so how do you figure you gonna get more coil out of 
a caprice arm ????


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Aug 24 2009, 11:02 PM~14871833
> *Let me ask you how high are you gonna make the rear lock up???
> *


 i got 12s in the rear gonna stick with that for a while later switch to 14s


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 25 2009, 12:55 AM~14872243
> *g-body upper a arm bushing do not fit on the  caprice a arms..the g-bodies are a bit thicker,,,
> *


Thats what I saw on the dozen pair that I've pulled off,but people say they ream them out a little and use the g-body bushings, and they shrink the arms to use them. pointless in my opinion.

I'd liker more info on what John said, out of all the arms I've pulled off, they are all the same except the lips are different on some..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 25 2009, 07:46 AM~14873170
> *i don't think it's all about how far you extend them
> the g- body arms drop alot more then the
> caprice arms so how do you figure you gonna get more coil out of
> ...


x2, you have to cut alot out of the side of the caprice arms to get it to clear the frame, as where the g-body arms have more downward curve


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 25 2009, 12:22 AM~14872334
> *show me the difference, i got a right side arm off of a box caprice for my 79 lac, looks and fits exactly the same.  until then i  call bullshit :0
> *



Well the difference is very clear. im sorry to say that im not sure about all the years. i have never seen the cadi style a arm on a caprice, but i have seen caprice a arms on a cadi. if u guys think the drop down section on a gbody arm would let the car raise up higher...... then y is it when u bolt a caprice arm to a g body it does locks up higher...! because it is a longer a arm #1.....the section that hits the rubber stopper is higher #2.....the section that the balljoint mounts to is more at a relaxed angel #3..... so u put all that together, and u have a better lift in the front, u get more spring in the car, so u dont bottom out so easy..!

look at the pictures... the first picture is a CADI[/SIZE]
<img src=\'http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt121/ryderzhellraiser/CADIARM2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

CAPRICE


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Aug 25 2009, 12:30 PM~14875998
> *good stuff  :thumbsup:
> *


im just trying to help out all my fello ryderz... john


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

thanks mans a good heads up. I dont think I've ever seen the first style before. although until now I wasnt realy paying attention. I havnt made it very deep into the rwd caddy sectio of the yard yet :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 25 2009, 12:04 PM~14875742
> *Well the difference is very clear. im sorry to say that im not sure about all the years. i have never seen the cadi style a arm on a caprice, but i have seen caprice a arms on a cadi. if u guys think the drop down section on a gbody arm would let the car raise up higher...... then y is it when u bolt a caprice arm to a g body it does locks up higher...!  because it is a longer a arm #1.....the section that hits the rubber stopper is higher #2.....the section that the balljoint mounts to is more at a relaxed angel #3..... so u put all that together, and u have a better lift in the front, u get more spring in the car, so u dont bottom out so easy..!
> 
> look at the pictures... the first picture is a CADI[/SIZE]
> ...



thanks for the heads up. i have never seen the first type ever. my car has the second style you show, as did my hearse.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

ok cool. im not one of those guys that holds secrets. if u have a question or idea u would like to debate let me know, and ill do my best to help fgure it out. there r little things u can do to a car to help performance. this is just one of them... john


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

alright homies im on my way today to the junk yards see if i find a descent caprice to take the spindles and a arms off of im gonna swap it all out


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

see tell me this wouldnt look bad ass chromed....!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 26 2009, 05:37 PM~14890746
> *see tell me this wouldnt look bad ass chromed....!
> 
> 
> ...


chrome them and send them to me. you can sponsor my car..... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 26 2009, 08:37 PM~14890746
> *see tell me this wouldnt look bad ass chromed....!
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice,i just did a set of caprice arms for my cutty...heres some pics


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 26 2009, 05:50 PM~14890844
> *chrome them and send them to me. you can sponsor my car..... :biggrin:
> *


All of a sudden


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 06:25 PM~14891193
> *those are nice,i just did a set of caprice arms for my cutty...heres some pics
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE R VERY NICE..! :biggrin: U NEED TO WATCH OUT FOR 2 THINGS..#1 watch out how much plating u put at the tip of the arm. they will hit the wheel or u wont be able to put stocks on.. #2 when u cut the top of the arm off u may give it to much travel witch will result in bending cylinders, or will raise so hight that it wont look extended..! but overall very nice job...! :biggrin: john (ryderz hydraulics)

u can see i leave the tips open by the balljoint..!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Aug 26 2009, 11:00 AM~14886838
> *alright homies im on my way today to the junk yards see if i find a descent caprice to take the spindles and a arms off of im gonna swap it all out
> *



i wouldnt put the spindels on your g body if u want to hop..! if u just want a high lock up u will be ok. just becarful on how hard u hit the switch, u can bend cylinders very easy with all the caprice stuff on a g body. u will need to get the spindels with the small rotors if u want to run 13's on your ride. there ARE two different types so beware.. ! john


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 27 2009, 01:18 AM~14893915
> *THOSE R VERY NICE..! :biggrin:  U NEED TO WATCH OUT FOR 2 THINGS..#1 watch out how much plating u put at the tip of the arm. they will hit the wheel or u wont be able to put stocks on.. #2 when u cut the top of the arm off u may give it to much travel witch will result in bending cylinders, or will raise so hight that it wont look extended..! but overall very nice job...! :biggrin:  john (ryderz hydraulics)
> 
> u can see i leave the tips open by the balljoint..!
> *


thanks bro
i didnt consider the arm actually hitting the wheel,ill have to see what happens when i assmble the car.....but far as to much lift ill be chaining the lowers off


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 27 2009, 01:24 AM~14893969
> *i wouldnt put the spindels on your g body if u want to hop..! if u just want a high lock up u will be ok. just becarful on how hard u hit the switch, u can bend cylinders very easy with all the caprice stuff on a g body. u will need to get the spindels with the small rotors if u want to run 13's on your ride. there ARE two different types so beware.. ! john
> *


yeah get the parts from a box chevy with 11" rotors


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 10:31 PM~14894018
> *thanks bro
> i didnt consider the arm actually hitting the wheel,ill have to see what happens when i assmble the car.....but far as to much lift ill be chaining the lowers off
> *



ok cool. just trying to look out. it is has happined to me in the past (both of them). if worst comes to worst just trim and reweld, but u do nice work...KEEP IT UP, and good luck with your ride..! john


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 26 2009, 06:37 PM~14890746
> *see tell me this wouldnt look bad ass chromed....!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS NICE !!!! BUT YOU NEED TO CUT THAT CENTER OUT IT'S GONNA HIT 
THE CILINDER  OH AND YOU GROUND MOST OF YOUR WELDS OUT ON THE 
LEFT SIDE IF YOU GONNA SEND THEM TO CHROME THAT AIN'T GONNA WORK 
BUT OVER ALL GOOD WORK


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 26 2009, 11:22 PM~14894411
> *LOOKS NICE !!!! BUT YOU NEED TO CUT THAT CENTER OUT IT'S GONNA HIT
> THE CILINDER   OH AND YOU GROUND MOST OF YOUR WELDS OUT ON THE
> LEFT SIDE IF YOU GONNA SEND THEM TO CHROME THAT AIN'T GONNA WORK
> ...



thanks..! good looking out.. john


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 26 2009, 11:22 PM~14894411
> *LOOKS NICE !!!! BUT YOU NEED TO CUT THAT CENTER OUT IT'S GONNA HIT
> THE CILINDER   OH AND YOU GROUND MOST OF YOUR WELDS OUT ON THE
> LEFT SIDE IF YOU GONNA SEND THEM TO CHROME THAT AIN'T GONNA WORK
> ...


Ive had these same built arms on my ride never once hit the cylinder!


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

didnt even find a damn caprice but now that i think about it i might just extend and box my stock g body arms and lowers and call it a day ? :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 27 2009, 01:04 AM~14894674
> *Ive had these same built arms on my ride never once hit the cylinder!
> *


WELL I LOOKED AT THE ONES IN THE OTHER TOPIC 
THAT JOHN HAS FOR SALE AND I AGREE BUT 
THIS PIC KINDA THROWS YOU OFF


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Aug 27 2009, 06:52 AM~14895821
> *didnt even find a damn caprice but now that i think about it i might just extend and box my stock g body arms and lowers and call it a day ? :angry:
> *



like i said, u can can find those parts on cadi's too..


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah but i plan on hopping mine every once in a while so i dont know which route to go still undecided


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Aug 27 2009, 10:30 AM~14897687
> *yeah but i plan on hopping mine every once in a while so i dont know which route to go still undecided
> *


hey bro, if u want to hop, even just a little. dont put caprice spindels. u will have enough lift with the arm extended 1 1/2 (caprice arms). u will be able to hop, or lay and play. just looking out.. john


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 27 2009, 01:07 PM~14897479
> *like i said, u can can find those parts on cadi's too..
> *


the a-arms but the spindles have the larger 5x5 lug pattern plus 12 or 13" rotors which will mean the calipers will need grinding to fit 13" rims


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

yup yup thats what im proably gonna do just get some caprice a arms and extend them half inch and throw those on my stock g body spindles


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 26 2009, 11:39 PM~14894080
> *ok cool. just trying to look out. it is has happined to me in the past (both of them). if worst comes to worst just trim and reweld, but u do nice work...KEEP IT UP, and good luck with your ride..! john
> *


there aint no possible way you can set it up for the a-arms to hit reverse spokes... standards and stocks, maybe,but how often are those on a g-body.

whats the main reason you say dont use caprice spindles for hopping, just because its more likely to bend or what?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 27 2009, 02:13 PM~14900099
> *there aint no possible way you can set it up for the a-arms to hit reverse spokes... standards and stocks, maybe,but how often are those on a g-body.
> 
> whats the main reason you say dont use caprice spindles for hopping, just because its more likely to bend or what?
> *



because it is a longer spindel. when u put a longer spindel in the front it splits up the difference. some of the split goes up, and some goes down. when this happins it lets the bottom a arm go to a more drastic angel, and starts to pull the spring away from the cylinder. when this happins the spring isnt trying to stay pointed at the the cup, it actually pulls away, and lets the cylinder come out to far. the only way to try to fix that is to weld a plate in the bottom a arms by the balljoint to help keep the spring at the right angel. im only telling u this because i have used all that before,and it wasnt worth the hassel. it even takes inches from the hop. it lets the tire hang down alot lower from the high lock up it gives. if u have a stock or in good shape frame, it will also be a major extension, and u will be wearing tires really fast if its a daily driver..


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 26 2009, 10:18 PM~14893915
> *THOSE R VERY NICE..! :biggrin:  U NEED TO WATCH OUT FOR 2 THINGS..#1 watch out how much plating u put at the tip of the arm. they will hit the wheel or u wont be able to put stocks on.. #2 when u cut the top of the arm off u may give it to much travel witch will result in bending cylinders, or will raise so hight that it wont look extended..! but overall very nice job...! :biggrin:  john (ryderz hydraulics)
> 
> u can see i leave the tips open by the balljoint..!
> *


WHAT U SAID IS POINTLESS


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Aug 27 2009, 05:31 PM~14901978
> *WHAT U SAID IS POINTLESS
> *


Maybe for you!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW......



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1usamotorsports.com, HELLRAISER



Sing... Always and FOR ev errrr each Momment with YOUUUUU IT SEEMS like a DDDRRREAAAMMM TO ME tHAAAT SOOME HOWWWW CAAAME TRRUUEEE


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 27 2009, 08:27 PM~14904025
> *AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW......
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 1usamotorsports.com, HELLRAISER
> ...



STOP STOP u r going to make me cry...! :tears:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:48 PM~14904263
> *:ugh:
> *


loose something?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 27 2009, 08:57 PM~14904346
> *loose something?
> *


YEAH........MY LUNCH :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:58 PM~14904368
> *YEAH........MY LUNCH :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin car dancers :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 27 2009, 08:58 PM~14904368
> *YEAH........MY LUNCH :biggrin:
> *


They both like long walks on the beach, sunsets, red roses, and ky jelly!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 28 2009, 12:26 AM~14906318
> *They both like long walks on the beach, sunsets, red roses, and ky jelly!
> *


 :barf:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 09:07 AM~14908405
> *:barf:
> *


Lmao


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

u guys need to be carefull what u tell us car dancers..! remember are backs hop higher then your fronts.... hell so do r pancake's.... dont get SERVED..! (LOL)


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 28 2009, 11:08 AM~14909769
> *u guys need to be carefull what u tell us car dancers..! remember are backs hop higher then your fronts.... hell so do r pancake's.... dont get SERVED..! (LOL)
> *


dust off ur switch panel first then talk shit untill then.......keep up the good work! Lmao hit me up later Foo


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 28 2009, 11:08 AM~14909769
> *u guys need to be carefull what u tell us car dancers..! remember are backs hop higher then your fronts.... hell so do r pancake's.... dont get SERVED..! (LOL)
> *


Oh yeah i forgot to call u a ****!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 28 2009, 11:17 AM~14909891
> *Oh yeah i forgot to call u a ****!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Another thing I've noticed on caprice arms, somer of them use identical bushings on the front and back end of the arm. its the one with 4 'bumps'

But some of them use that bushing on the front, and a smaller,bumpless bushing in the back. 
The hole is about 3/32 too small for the '4-bump' bushing the parts stores will give you. I'm trying to find a part number for the smaller bushing used on the backend of these certain arms, so you dont have to weaken the sleeve by reaming it out.

I dont know why they did this or on what cars,but if the backside bushings seem too tight, thats why.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 28 2009, 02:54 PM~14912572
> *Another thing I've noticed on caprice arms, somer of them use identical bushings on the front and back end of the arm. its the one with 4 'bumps'
> 
> But some of them use that bushing on the front, and a smaller,bumpless bushing in the back.
> ...


i always like reading your post andrew. your one of the few people on here that keeps the BS to a min. and you always give good info. :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 28 2009, 03:41 PM~14913203
> *i always like reading your post andrew. your one of the few people on here that keeps the BS to a min. and you always give good info.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 28 2009, 02:54 PM~14912572
> *Another thing I've noticed on caprice arms, somer of them use identical bushings on the front and back end of the arm. its the one with 4 'bumps'
> 
> But some of them use that bushing on the front, and a smaller,bumpless bushing in the back.
> ...


Fb422 bigger bushing fb329 smaller bushing!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 28 2009, 06:25 PM~14914821
> *Fb422 bigger bushing fb329 smaller bushing!
> *



i was going to ask u ben to tell the dude witch bushings they were, but u beat me to it.. john


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 28 2009, 09:00 PM~14916100
> *i was going to ask u ben to tell the dude witch bushings they were, but u beat me to it.. john
> *


Lol u know wassup foo! U can tell we build alot of suspensions!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

awsome thanks man, I went to the parts store today and told them a million different b-body models to quote me so I could look them up tonight. That sounds like a urethane part number,but I'm sure I wont have any problem translating it into the cheapo $2 MPC bushings I like.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 28 2009, 09:59 PM~14916511
> *awsome thanks man, I went to the parts store today and told them a million different b-body models to quote me so I could look them up tonight. That sounds like a urethane part number,but I'm sure I wont have any problem translating it into the cheapo $2 MPC bushings I like.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


That a universal part number for auto zone, kragen or whatever ur local parts store, some arms use 4 fb422"s all same size, but some use 2 fb422"s and 2 fb329"s there like 6 bucks each.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah, thats where I remember the 422 number from.. autozone...

I dont know what the equivelant to O`Reillys or Parts City is out there, but they carry the bushings for 3.99 a pair.Master Pro Chassis. The finish on the shells isnt as nice,but the rubber is compairable. They use the 'universal' Moog numbers..


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 29 2009, 10:56 AM~14919380
> *yeah, thats where I remember the 422 number from.. autozone...
> 
> I dont know what the equivelant to O`Reillys or Parts City is out there, but they carry the bushings for 3.99 a pair.Master Pro Chassis. The finish on the shells isnt as nice,but the rubber is compairable. They use the 'universal' Moog numbers..
> *



so far where ever i have gone, i use those parts numbers, and they find the right part. those numbers are the right ones. so they can cross ref the numbers, and get u the right part number at what ever store u r at. i try to study or really look into what ever it is i buy or do, and i have never figured out y the put small bushings on one side and big on others. the one thing i thought was maybe for torque with the bigger engines..! john


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Just made me some new ones for my cutty. Anyone in Phx. need some hit me up.


----------

